# TOC Veeder Mfg. Co Odometer



## moparrecyclers (Feb 15, 2017)

I picked up this odometer today and am wondering if anyone may have the spoke mounted trigger for it. 
It was built by Veeder Mfg Co Hartford Conn. and has the model M26R stamped on it.



 


 
The pictures below are a sample of the  spoke trigger I think is correct for this odometer. Compliments of luxlow ebay auction.


----------

